# MTEC Brake Discs



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the response I'm gonna get here...

But I have seen these on Ebay (LOL). 

Nissan GTR R35 Front 380mm x 34mm Replacement Rotor Brake Discs Pair 2007-2010 | eBay

Is it possible that these could be any good? What sort of Reputation do MTEC have? 

Considering these are cheaper for a pair than a single disc from the likes of AP or ALCON it's definitely got me intrigued...

I don't need any discs so i'm not considering purchasing but others may be interested.

Note that on one of the pictures they recommend using the grove style 'If you are doing motorsport or Track Days' .... Seems they have confidence in their own product!

Anyone want to be a guinea pig?? lol

Thoughts?


----------



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just looking around on forums etc....

and seemingly they're getting the thumbs up from quite a few communities including: Evo X, BMW 5 & 6 series, Civic Forum....one guy claimed he ran them on 4 race cars with no issues!

Granted none of the above have performance on par with the GT-R and especially with the GT-R's reputation for ruining the front discs means should definitely be cautious! 

Still intrigued tho!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Pays your money, takes your chances.

Buy them and let us know how you get on...


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I used some from a company called RB Racing Motors...... good product and survived a weekend in Wales


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Stealth69 said:


> I used some from a company called RB Racing Motors...... good product and survived a weekend in Wales


Were they from the US?
What price did you pay including delivery and tax etc?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally I wouldnt 'take a chance" on brake disks as it could be an expensive fail, I've took a chance of brake pads in the last few years and lost, borg+beck and Brembo HP2000 both crap!

I'm using Hawk pads now which are good, and/or Ferodo ds2500 and will stick with them 

Ref disks I think AP seem to be the most stable, Alcons seem to suffer some warping now and again, mine did but where sorted with skimming, and i've heard other stories about alcons on R35.. my next disks will be AP.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The owner of MTEC drives a GTR and is on this forum. Also advertises on the MLR.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> The owner of MTEC drives a GTR and is on this forum. Also advertises on the MLR.


I wonder which ones he uses hmmmm


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Sam McGoo said:


> Were they from the US?
> What price did you pay including delivery and tax etc?


From the Midlands I think mate, paid around 800 for J hook discs and Hawk Race pads, the car didn't jutter or falter once on our little joyride to and from wales in various weather conditions from very hot to pissing wet. 

Went for a spirited run the other day as well and the brakes were bang on, can't fault to be fair.

I will never take my car on track so might be worth someone testing on track but these discs are spec'd to be on par If not better than the AP's, guess all someone can do is test but fast road is good thus far


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Theyre good on other cars, so give them a go.....


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> From the Midlands I think mate, paid around 800 for J hook discs and Hawk Race pads, the car didn't jutter or falter once on our little joyride to and from wales in various weather conditions from very hot to pissing wet.
> Went for a spirited run the other day as well and the brakes were bang on, can't fault to be fair.
> I will never take my car on track so might be worth someone testing on track but these discs are spec'd to be on par If not better than the AP's, guess all someone can do is test but fast road is good thus far


How did you find the Hawks compared to other pads you have used? Hawk HPS?

And why won't you use your car on track.......

I have wondered about j hook disks instead of normal, do they give much better stopping power tho?

thanks


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I found the hawks were awesome on the cool and warm days, but the cold cold bite isn't as good as the pads there were on it before I don't think. 

just can't be arsed to take it on track to be honest, I like my car and don't want to A: smash it to bits, B: have someone else smash it to bits, C: blow my engine to pieces LOL

I don't think they give much better stopping power in honesty, not noticeable over what I had anyway...... I only went with them because I don't want the cracking that comes with drilled discs


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> I found the hawks were awesome on the cool and warm days, but the cold cold bite isn't as good as the pads there were on it before I don't think.
> 
> just can't be arsed to take it on track to be honest, I like my car and don't want to A: smash it to bits, B: have someone else smash it to bits, C: blow my engine to pieces LOL
> 
> I don't think they give much better stopping power in honesty, not noticeable over what I had anyway...... I only went with them because I don't want the cracking that comes with drilled discs


just can't be arsed to take it on track to be honest, I like my car and don't want to 
A: smash it to bits, TOTALLY AGREE
B: have someone else smash it to bits, TOTALLY AGREE
C: blow my engine to pieces LOL - TOTALLY AGREE, IM STILL NOT OVER MINE YET!! 

i have self banned mine off track for now, well its been over 12 months as I am still emotionally scarred over my last track day, when my engine let go. Maybe I'll change my mind in the future, maybe not.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

When I sell my TT I'm going to get an Evo in one version or another and smash that around a track, pretty bomb proof and I won't be overly precious of it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Worth a punt at that price.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Of no real relevance but I use mtec discs on my X5 40d and 306 gti with ebc yellow pads (I fitted them myself). No issues stopping in either but then I'm not tracking them. 

I guess the question is if they can stand the heat when pushing hard? I guess only one way to find out! I've got relatively new Alcons on my car at moment and unfortunately it's currently off the road so I can't help. 



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

DBA make good R35 replacement discs. Worth trying and not that expensive.


----------



## Stotty251 (Mar 13, 2017)

I used these on my subarus in the past and had no Issues on track.
But a lard arse gt-r is another matter


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone else given these discs a go? I need new fronts, and will get through them quite quick. So be interested to know, as for £450 they are half the price of AP etc


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Id say go for them. With that price you've answered your question!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

integra said:


> Id say go for them. With that price you've answered your question!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of, but don't want them snapping in two lol. I'm sure the AP are only cast discs as well. 

They seem to have loads of decent feedback.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Take a punt. Be the first to be brave. 
Ive got them and few of my mates have too. Not 35s, but one of them absolutely hammers his car and they're still going strong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

Mookistar said:


> The owner of MTEC drives a GTR and is on this forum. Also advertises on the MLR.


Do you know his username?


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Chris**** said:


> Kind of, but don't want them snapping in two lol. I'm sure the AP are only cast discs as well.
> 
> They seem to have loads of decent feedback.


Hi mate,

Did you buy the disc ? if so what are they like?
thanks


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

Had Mtec on my Evo X and Range rover V8 worked really well, the RR was a heavy beast and they were much better than stock.

they did squeal on the EVO but that may have been pad choice rather than disc

Although this is like comparing Apples to Oranges in performance terms.


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

I'll be fitting them on my car soon


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

I have had Mtec J Hooks on a weighty supercharged 350z, road and a lot of track, no issues to report, a very good disc. 

To be fair, there are lots of reports out there of cracked ap discs, i dont see a company surviving if there discs were "dangerous" or about to implode at a moments notice, go for it!


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> DBA make good R35 replacement discs. Worth trying and not that expensive.


Second vote here for DBA, I got this deal from Clark Motorsport over a year ago.

DBA T3 replacement rotors to fit the OEM bells (2012 R35 DBA) including VAT and delivery:

Front discs (pair) - £594
Rear discs (pair) - £622

Done 14 months, 12k miles, including 6 or 7 track days and some very "brisk" road driving using MX Endless pads (which are awesome btw). Just starting to get some very light surface cracks, but other than that they've been brilliant. Highly recommended for the price! (also love the slot pattern).

Spec sheet is here: https://dbabrakes.eu/discbrakes/32758/DBA52370.1LS


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Anymore feedback on the Mtec discs?


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

I fitted a full set for a friend he's done about 4K miles and 3 track days with ds2500 pads and they still look and preform like new, think he payed about £1300 for discs and pads total, I'll be fitting them on my car soon as its ready.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Stealth69 said:


> I found the hawks were awesome on the cool and warm days, but the cold cold bite isn't as good as the pads there were on it before I don't think.
> 
> *just can't be arsed to take it on track to be honest, I like my car and don't want to A: smash it to bits, B: have someone else smash it to bits, C: blow my engine to pieces LOL*
> 
> I don't think they give much better stopping power in honesty, not noticeable over what I had anyway...... I only went with them because I don't want the cracking that comes with drilled discs


Unless you have pockets deep enough to not even wonder how deep they are it's a brave man who tracks a GTR.

I think the guys at CATD training put it best when they said its not fair, you can take your shiney new £100k toy to the track and someone in a £500 banger can bosh you and write off your car with no comeback.

Lots of cheap 300+bhp cars out there now that you can have lots of fun with on the track and not have to worry about the cost of blowing them up or someone hitting them plus 1/3 of the cost of servicing and consumables.


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

borat52 said:


> Unless you have pockets deep enough to not even wonder how deep they are it's a brave man who tracks a GTR.
> 
> I think the guys at CATD training put it best when they said its not fair, you can take your shiney new £100k toy to the track and someone in a £500 banger can bosh you and write off your car with no comeback.
> 
> Lots of cheap 300+bhp cars out there now that you can have lots of fun with on the track and not have to worry about the cost of blowing them up or someone hitting them plus 1/3 of the cost of servicing and consumables.


I recently tracked my GT-R for the first time and was very underwhelmed it's a fast car on the road but seamed slow and boat like on track. I'll stick to the track car for the track and GT-R for Sunday driving.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I think the problem with the GT-R is that it***8217;s such a competent motor it could possibly feel underwhelming, as for boat like? Is that just because you***8217;re going tons faster than you would in a general track car?


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> I think the problem with the GT-R is that it***8217;s such a competent motor it could possibly feel underwhelming, as for boat like? Is that just because you***8217;re going tons faster than you would in a general track car?


I think it's mainly due to the weight of the GT-R and a little to do with grip my gbs zero and GT-R both have 650bhp but the zero weighs 480kg, runs slicks and probably has less drive line losses. The other problem is heat the GT-R's temps hits 100c in just a couple of laps.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

